# Pyramid Healthcare Solutions - Does anyone know



## Rhondarowin  (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Pyramid Healthcare Solutions? Are they reputable?


----------



## mholland (Mar 3, 2009)

*Pyramid*

do you hope to work with this company or are you looking to hire the company based on their services?

MHolland CPC


----------



## veggiecow (Mar 4, 2009)

*also looking for info*

I am also looking for info on this company. Anyone have any input (good or bad)? Any info on pay rate, style of work, hours, etc would be really helpful as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rhondarowin  (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm looking for potential remote work. I don't know anything about this company and am l curious if anyone has worked for them, what are they like, etc.


----------

